# Any boston spg555 coils and or soft parts/top assembly forsale ?



## Tdog88 (5 mo ago)

I'm looking for 1-2 2 or 4ohm boston spg555 voice coils and the top end software parts/basket also forsale


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you the one who is bidding against me for the blown one on ebay???

As far as I can find, there is no source for soft parts/baskets anymore. There could be coil options.


----------

